# Prenatal visit vs problem(complication) visit



## mizzmaryb (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi there, 

this is the 2nd coding scenario i've had. can someone please help or direct me to where i could find info regarding this:

if patient is being seen for prenatal follow up and a complication such as miscarriage has been diagnosed would this be a prenatal visit ($0 charge for us, we bill at end of delivery/pregnancy) or an E/M level with the miscarriage or complication dx?

but if the patient was coming in for follow up on miscarriage, dr already knew of dx then this would be outside a normal prenatal visit and coded as an office visit? correct?

thanks for any advice!


----------



## sdarrah (Mar 28, 2012)

A couple of questions?
Was a D&C performed or panned as a result of the appointment?
was this a missed abortion or spontaneous abortion ?
Sandy Darrah CPC,CPMA


----------



## msfuzz (Mar 28, 2012)

If the pt had a miscarriage you would not be billing prenatal visits.  You would need to bill an E/M with the miscarriage diagnosis and for any follow up visits relating to the miscarriage.  If the pt is pregnant and comes in for a problem NOT related to her pregnancy (cold, vaginitis, yeast inf.)  then you can bill an E/M separate from the global prenatal visits using the non-pregnancy diagnosis.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## mizzmaryb (Mar 28, 2012)

a d&c was not performed or panned as a result. pt was seen for a just regular prenatal visit but upon examination and such was diagnosed with a "threatened" abortion


----------

